# Strange message



## Argentum (Sep 27, 2021)

This morning I had the following messages:


```
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: WARNING cur_vblank != vblank->last failed at /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod/work/drm-kmod-drm_v5.4.144/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_vblank.c:286
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #0 0xffffffff80c2a463 at linux_dump_stack+0x23
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #1 0xffffffff82a5422c at drm_update_vblank_count+0x38c
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #2 0xffffffff82a53dfb at drm_crtc_accurate_vblank_count+0x5b
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #3 0xffffffff82d1ae0e at dm_pflip_high_irq+0x10e
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #4 0xffffffff82d0ed47 at amdgpu_dm_irq_handler+0x87
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #5 0xffffffff82c22d31 at amdgpu_irq_dispatch+0x111
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #6 0xffffffff82c223fd at amdgpu_ih_process+0xbd
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #7 0xffffffff80990f0d at ithread_loop+0x24d
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #8 0xffffffff8098dd2e at fork_exit+0x7e
Sep 27 03:51:29 Rhodium kernel: #9 0xffffffff80dbbdce at fork_trampoline+0xe
```

What does it mean?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

That is information of a crash. More specifically, a backtrace of a crash.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 27, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That is information of a crash. More specifically, a backtrace of a crash.


That I understood. I think I phrased my question incorrectly. Sorry, I am not a native English speaker. Perhaps I should have asked *why*?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 30, 2021)

DRM.

Please share information about your graphics hardware and other relevant details, including output from `uname -a`.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 30, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> DRM.
> 
> Please share information about your graphics hardware and other relevant details, including output from `uname -a`.


Here it is:


```
root@Rhodium ~ [127]# uname -a
FreeBSD Rhodium 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0 940681634: Thu Sep 16 12:53:02 EEST 2021     root@Tuna2:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/RHODIUM  amd64

root@Rhodium ~# kldstat | grep amd
 5    1 0xffffffff82c00000   31fd70 amdgpu.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82aaf000     a0b8 amdgpu_polaris10_mc_bin.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82aba000     6370 amdgpu_polaris10_pfp_2_bin.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82ac1000     6370 amdgpu_polaris10_me_2_bin.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82ac8000     4370 amdgpu_polaris10_ce_2_bin.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82acd000     7c98 amdgpu_polaris10_rlc_bin.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82ad5000    42380 amdgpu_polaris10_mec_2_bin.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82b18000    42380 amdgpu_polaris10_mec2_2_bin.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82b5b000     5270 amdgpu_polaris10_sdma_bin.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82b61000     5270 amdgpu_polaris10_sdma1_bin.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82b67000    5db58 amdgpu_polaris10_uvd_bin.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82bc5000    2ac78 amdgpu_polaris10_vce_bin.ko
21    1 0xffffffff82f20000    21da0 amdgpu_polaris10_k_smc_bin.ko
```

Xorg


```
X.Org X Server 1.20.11
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[795833.866] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE amd64
[795833.866] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Rhodium 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0 940681634: Thu Sep 16 12:53:02 EEST 2021     root@Tuna2:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/RHODIUM amd64
[795833.866] Build Date: 12 July 2021  05:43:58PM
[795833.866]
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 30, 2021)

Which graphics card, exactly?


----------



## Argentum (Sep 30, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Which graphics card, exactly?


It is Asus RX570. To get the exact part number, I must go and screw it open.

From system

```
root@Rhodium /u/s/stand# pciconf -lv|grep -B4 VGA
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0xef hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x67df subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x051d
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA

root@Rhodium ~# grep "\[drm\]" /var/log/messages | grep "Sep 20"

Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS10 0x1002:0x67DF 0x1043:0x051D 0xEF).
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEA00000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] register mmio size: 262144
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 0 <vi_common>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v8_0>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 2 <tonga_ih>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 3 <gfx_v8_0>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 4 <sdma_v3_0>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 5 <powerplay>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 6 <dm>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 7 <uvd_v6_0>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] add ip block number 8 <vce_v3_0>
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] UVD ENC is enabled in VM mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] VCE enabled in VM mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] vm size is 64 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=4096M, BAR=256M
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] RAM width 256bits GDDR5
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 65536, num gpu pages 65536
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] PCIE GART of 256M enabled (table at 0x000000F400300000).
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Chained IB support enabled!
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.130 Family ID: 16
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Found VCE firmware Version: 53.26 Binary ID: 3
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Engine clock
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    300000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    588000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    962000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1052000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1117000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1180000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1220000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1256000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 125600
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 175000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 8
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB: values for Memory clock
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    300000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1000000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    1750000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB: Validation clocks:
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    engine_max_clock: 125600
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    memory_max_clock: 175000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] DM_PPLIB:    level           : 8
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.48!
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] SADs count is: -2, don't need to read it
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Connector DVI-D-1: get mode from tunables:
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-D-1
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] UVD and UVD ENC initialized successfully.
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] VCE initialized successfully.
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0830000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] size 8294400
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] fb depth is 24
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm]    pitch is 7680
Sep 20 16:30:53 Tuna2 kernel: [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


----------



## pi@ (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a very similar card:

vgapci0@pci0:65:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xe7 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x67df subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x0521
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0x80000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0x90000000, size 2097152, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x2000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0x9ed00000, size 262144, enabled

and X11 starts, but crashes if I start firefox. chrome, thinderbird, libreoffice or mpv (in some cases). FreeBSD 13.0p5, amd64



> Dec 30 22:30:51 home kernel: [drm ERROR :amdgpu_dm_commit_planes] Waiting for fences timed out!
> Dec 30 22:30:54 home kernel: [drm ERROR :amdgpu_job_timedout] ring gfx timeout, signaled seq=4123, emitted seq=4125
> Dec 30 22:30:54 home kernel: [drm ERROR :amdgpu_job_timedout] Process information: process  pid 102700 thread  pid 102700
> Dec 30 22:30:54 home kernel: drmn0: GPU reset begin!
> ...


----------



## pi@ (Dec 30, 2021)

The same card worked fine with FreeBSD 12.2.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 30, 2021)

`pkg prime-origins`

`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`

`pkg upgrade -n`

What's reported?


----------



## Vull (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a similar card and use radeonkms.ko instead of amdgpu.ko with good results. I suggest trying radeonkms.


```
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $ pciconf -lv |grep -B4 VGA
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x
9851 subvendor=0x17aa subdevice=0x3801
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $ grep kld_list /etc/rc.conf
kld_list="radeonkms acpi_video"
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $
```

Another potential analytical strategy: `pkg install xf86-video-ati xf86-video-amdgpu` and set `kld_list=""`, then reboot and execute `startx`. When I do this on my system, X chooses the kernel mode setting driver it wants, and loads it dynamically. In my case, it chooses radeonkms.ko. In any case, the "xf86-video-" packages can be easily removed afterwards and the kld_list assignment can be restored or revised.


```
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $ uname -a
FreeBSD klatest 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $ kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   93 0xffffffff80200000  1f11f28 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82112000    2a120 fusefs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8213d000    30f38 ext2fs.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82730000     3530 fdescfs.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82734000     3218 intpm.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82738000     2180 smbus.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8273b000   150c70 radeonkms.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff8288c000    7f548 drm.ko
 9    3 0xffffffff8290c000     cbc8 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82919000     2328 lindebugfs.ko
11    1 0xffffffff8291c000     e778 ttm.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8292b000     4358 radeon_mullins_pfp_bin.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82930000     4358 radeon_mullins_me_bin.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82935000     4358 radeon_mullins_ce_bin.ko
15    1 0xffffffff8293a000     6358 radeon_mullins_mec_bin.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82941000     49d8 radeon_mullins_rlc_bin.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82946000     3240 radeon_mullins_sdma_bin.ko
18    1 0xffffffff8294a000    3ae08 radeon_bonaire_uvd_bin.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82985000    15280 radeon_BONAIRE_vce_bin.ko
20    1 0xffffffff8299b000     4350 acpi_video.ko
21    1 0xffffffff829a0000     4b60 ng_ubt.ko
22    3 0xffffffff829a5000     aac8 netgraph.ko
23    2 0xffffffff829b0000     a238 ng_hci.ko
24    1 0xffffffff829bb000     25a8 ng_bluetooth.ko
25    1 0xffffffff829be000     2340 uhid.ko
26    1 0xffffffff829c1000     4350 ums.ko
27    1 0xffffffff829c6000     3380 usbhid.ko
28    1 0xffffffff829ca000     31f8 hidbus.ko
29    1 0xffffffff829ce000    27040 ipfw.ko
len@klatest:/usr/home/len $
```


----------



## pi@ (Jan 1, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> `pkg prime-origins`
> 
> `pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`
> 
> ...


I use my local ports-builder host. As this is my main desktop @ home, I had to go back to 12.2p11 to be able to work again 8-(

I'll use my test disks on that box as soon as I find some time to do so.

A short overview of the things I tested:

I tried 13.0p5 with the same GPU (see above)
I swapped the GPU for a* Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti StormX*, see *








						::Palit Products - GeForce® 1050 Ti StormX ::
					

The Palit GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti StormX equipped with solid capacitors, ferrite core chokes, and an improved PWM design. Bring you better performance and thermal solution. Turn your PC into a true gaming rig with the fast, powerful GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti. It's powered by NVIDIA Pascal™ — the most...




					www.palit.com
				



*
I tested this with nvidia-driver (most recent version from ports HEAD), but /var/log/Xorg.0.log said:  [    65.911] (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de1c82 (GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti]) at 65@00:00:0
I tested the same with CURRENT from around mid-October, same problems
So I'm looking for a GPU that provides a DisplayPort interface for 4K and works with 13.0


----------



## pi@ (Jan 5, 2022)

pi@ said:


> So I'm looking for a GPU that provides a DisplayPort interface for 4K and works with 13.0


Today I found a GTX GeForce GTX 1660 Ti in my stack of GPUs, and found the most recent production version (470.94) of the nvidia driver in the Nvidia FreeBSD driver archive and the one from the ports (470.86), with links for the READMEs for 470.86.

There's a list of supported hardware and, even better, a list of supported products with PCI ids.

I looked both of my GPUs up and both should have been supported by 470.86 

So what did I do wrong ?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 5, 2022)

pi@ said:


> I tested this with nvidia-driver (most recent version from ports HEAD), but /var/log/Xorg.0.log said:  [    65.911] (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de1c82 (GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti]) at 65@00:00:0


That's an ancient xf86-video-nv driver, which doesn't support anything past 2010 or so. You need to explicitly set the driver to "nvidia" in Xorg configuration.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

I looked at the phrase _NV_ a few times, failed, repeatedly to make the mental connection. Is it nv(4), or am I still confused?


----------



## Andriy (Jan 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> That is information of a crash. More specifically, a backtrace of a crash.


It's certainly a back trace. But I do not see any indication of a crash...
In fact, the message starts with "WARNING".


----------



## Argentum (Jan 8, 2022)

Andriy said:


> It's certainly a back trace. But I do not see any indication of a crash...
> In fact, the message starts with "WARNING".


Yes, correct. There was no crash. Everything (or at least everything a was able to see) kept working. Just such message.


----------



## pi@ (Feb 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> That's an ancient xf86-video-nv driver, which doesn't support anything past 2010 or so. You need to explicitly set the driver to "nvidia" in Xorg configuration.


This was the right hint. After installing 13.0 on a fresh disk, adding the *Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti StormX*, loaded the kernel modules
for linux, nvidia and nvidia-modeset and now at least X11 starts (using startx). At one time in my experiments I even had a mouse, but this fails now.

Next: Find out why the mouse is missing...


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 5, 2022)

pi@ said:


> Next: Find out why the mouse is missing...


Have a look at the x11-servers/xorg-server post-install message (`pkg info -D xorg-server`).


----------



## pi@ (Feb 5, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Have a look at the x11-servers/xorg-server post-install message (`pkg info -D xorg-server`).


Ok, I've read this. 13.0 means I have evdev in the kernel, and moused is running for ums0. kern.evdev.rcpt_mask was 12, I tried with 3 and 6 etc, but: no change.

Is there a special sequence of steps to follow ?


----------



## pi@ (Feb 5, 2022)

I got it working. It looks like I need evdev support enabled in xorg-drivers (and removing nv, because it got in the way).
Then I needed

kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6

in /etc/sysctl.conf and to restart dbus. After startx, some wiggeling of the mouse is necessary to see the mouse cursor, then it worked. Finally


----------

